# Sleep softly my darling



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

My darling Oliver went to the bridge Saturday. He was just three weeks old when I first saw him, such a tiny nosy ball of fluff. By the time I was allowed to bring him home his nick name was tank. He was everything the books tell you a golden should be. Although slightly wary of adult strangers. The kids in our street call for him to go out to play all summer long. 
He was the most adorable puppy in the world. One of our first car trips out I took him with me for a replacement tyre for the car and had three mechanics change it so they could pet him, van drivers stopped and wound there windows down to coo at him at traffic lights. In the last year and a half of my mums life he was her constant companion at night (nothing to do with being allowed to lick yogurt pots honest) If she dropped something he would pick it up for her, if she needed me he would come get me. 
He loved his baby sister Gracie when we brought her home a year later although was so jealous over Gabby and Jazz. The only illness he ever had until February of this year which was when he had his first cell mass tumor removed wasn't even an illness. Oberon one of our cats burnt his paw, Ollie saw he was getting extra love and treats to took to limping, pity he could never remember which was suppose to be his bad paw lol. Oliver was my heart dog and nothing will ever replace him





































My Golden Angels, Gracie 26/09/02 - 23/10/12 & Oliver 1/09/02 - 12/10/13


















Olivers 11th birthday 1st September 2013


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless his heart. What a beautiful, wonderful soul. Your bond of love shines thru in your writing. I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. He sounds like a great dog and his pictures are beautiful.


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss.. Was he your first dog? I have loved and lost three goldens up to now, my lovely girl Chancy just about a month ago. I have loved all of them dearly but in my heart, I was never, ever able to replace my first one. She was my heart dog and 14 years after her death and3 GRs later, I still miss her every day.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Such a beautiful tribute to a beautiful loving dog.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy, Oliver you will be missed. You and Bonnie went to the bridge together, I hope they're running pain free. RIP beautiful boy, I am sorry for your loss. No matter how long we have them, it is far too brief.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Oliver.

He was a beautiful boy, love your pictures. He sounds like he was such a very special boy too.

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad and difficult time.

Godspeed sweet Oliver.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peace Be With You Oliver!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

You know how sad I am for you, he was such a beautiful boy. He's had a fabulous life with you and paid you back by so many amazing caring ways, I know he's a special dog and will be sorely missed. 
Run free gorgeous, you fought hard and managed so well. You leave many memories with your loved ones and take much love with you x


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I am terribly sorry for your loss.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## David E. (Sep 25, 2013)

We understand the pain that you feel. Losing your heart dog is hard. Ours has been gone for about 11 weeks now and I still shed tears for him every day. Oliver was a wonderful, smart golden, I liked the way he picked up things for your mom, and it was so cute the way he imitated your cat's limp to get extra treats. Godspeed Oliver!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm sorry that you had to let Oliver go Be kind to yourself and know that he is still watching over you wishing you great comfort. Loyal as ever.
God bless beautiful boy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It's so hard to loose our best friends. Rest in peace, Oliver, you were a good dog.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Oliver. Run free at the Bridge, Oliver!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Rest In Peace Ollie
You gave him a GReat life Tracey !!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. What a handsome boy, your pictures are beautiful. Huge hugs and very best wishes sent from us in Scotland x


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. Sleep softly Oliver.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry! Oliver was such a beautiful boy and I can tell he had a wonderful life with his golden family.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Although your not together in the way you used to be,
You are still connected by a cord no eye can see,
Whenever you need to find him,
You are never far apart,
If you look beyond the rainbow,
And listen with your heart.

Tracey, heartbroken for you at the loss of your beloved Ollie. I have always loved the photo of him in his top hat. Sleep tight beautiful boy x x


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

hugs and love. My Pudden is gone too...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry Oliver went to the Bridge. He's beautiful and I love the birthday pictures.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

My heart breaks for you  what an amazing blessing to have such a bond though. <3 hugs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

So very sorry that your precious Oliver has gotten his angel wings. What a handsome fellow he was, so he'll be courting all his new lady friends at the Bridge, including Bonnie and Pudden. Wishing you peace as you learn to live without Ollie in his physical form.....


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you all. Yesterday evening I had the call to go collect him, broken my heart making that last drive with him but now he is safely at home never to leave again. This morning my hubby has taken the girls for their morning walk and for just the briefest of moments it felt like Ollie was laying across my la

Yes Ollie was our first dog, we had both had them growing up but Ollie was our responsibility, Ollie was my heart dog and Gracie was Andy's, there was only a year between them so I trained Ollie and Andy Grace. There was only a year and three weeks between them from them coming into our lives and two weeks short of a year between them leaving. Almost as if they couldn't bear to be apart. xx


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

mist said:


> Thank you all. Yesterday evening I had the call to go collect him, broken my heart making that last drive with him but now he is safely at home never to leave again. This morning my hubby has taken the girls for their morning walk and for just the briefest of moments it felt like Ollie was laying across my la
> 
> Yes Ollie was our first dog, we had both had them growing up but Ollie was our responsibility, Ollie was my heart dog and Gracie was Andy's, there was only a year between them so I trained Ollie and Andy Grace. There was only a year and three weeks between them from them coming into our lives and two weeks short of a year between them leaving. Almost as if they couldn't bear to be apart. xx



Oh yikes Tracey,Im still in the coffee shop and crying all over again. Pudden and Ollie have both caused a major eye leak here this morning, bless you, Im so glad he's home with you again. He was and always will be a very special boy x


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Tracey and Andy - our hearts go out to you both and Gabby and Gracie. I know that Oliver has left a massive hole in your lives, but am sure that he has been reunited with Gracie at the bridge.

Sleep softly Oliver

Mom, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colourful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, Mom,  I'm everyplace!​


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Sleep softly, run free sweet Oliver. May God bless and many happy trails ahead. 

I am so sorry for your loss and send you Comforting Hugs. Sooo sorry


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful pictures of Oliver. I especially like the one with the top hat. So sorry that you have lost your boy.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss of beautiful Oiver  It sounds like he was such a perfect boy, so funny, clever and caring. We can never have them for long enough. He is in good company at the bridge with all of our precious golden angels. Take care.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart aches for you, knowing the bitter pain of losing a beloved fur person. Oliver sounds like quite a character and he was so lucky to share his life with you.

Peace be with you.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Tracy so sorry for the loss of Ollie I was one of the lucky ones I met him he was a true sweetheart.

Rip Ollie xxx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, sweet Oliver*

Rest in peace, sweet Oliver!
My heart just breaks for you!
I am adding Oliver's name to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-22.html#post3559625

Mist: I corrected the date and added Ollie's name!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss....


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am sorry for the loss of your Oliver. I understand,my angel passed to the bridge in May. Thank you for sharing your story and pictures. He was a gorgeous boy I am sure you have loving memories that will last forever.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of your very special boy. I know all too well the pain you are in. My heart aches for you for the loss of your heart dog. All I can say is that we are so blessed to be touched by these angels. Your pictures are beautiful. I hope you can find comfort in them and your great memories. Run free sweet Oliver.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Oliver. He will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Ollie. Such a handsome boy and so well loved.


----------

